# Creepy crawlies



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This Four-Acre Indoor Web Was Home To 107 Million Spiders


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW that's beautiful! Look at all the things they caught! It's too bad they removed it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad they're not one of our clients


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! That is impressive and beautiful. My oddly wired Virgo brain is wondering, how did they dispose of all the webbing , was it thrown into the trash? How long did it take the spiders to create that expansive web? Will they now employ a spider wrangler to keep these guys in check, and did any employees get bitten prior to the web removal? Hmm...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nightmares to a spider phobic like me!


----------

